# Period Smells Like Lochia?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My period hasn't really come back since I had my Mirena out as part of my essure procedure a month ago. However, now i'm bleeding fairly well- i.e. it osn't only on the t.p.- but its pinkish red and smells and looks like lochia. To top it off, I had a dream last night that I took a hpt and it kept going back and forth whether or not it had a 2nd line or not.

ETA: nevermind. since I pressed send, AF is here full force, complete with the runs, backache, bright red flow, etc. I haven't had a real period for years.


----------

